# Reversible sequin t-shirts



## RmxDj (Oct 15, 2017)

Does anyone know of a Fulfillment website that prints reversible sequin t-shirts or a place that prints reversible sequin heat press patches? Searched all of the internet and all I can find are 'mermaid' pillows to buy.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Can you explain what a reversible sequin patch is?

Thanks

John


----------



## RmxDj (Oct 15, 2017)

Like an iron on patch, but made up of a reversible sequin image rather than an embroidered one.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

All sequin machines we use produce iron on patterns.

Here's our machine punching out a sequin pattern

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEz72FjV1NQ&feature=youtu.be&ab_channel=JohnCooper

John


----------

